# Whats the best 27 turn motor



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

Hnds down whats the best 27 turn motor available and what brushes would you run?


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

What type of racing? there are motors better suited to one type of racing that could be a handicap in others.


----------



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

touring class on carpet


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

You cant go wrong with something from EA. CO27 if you are running touring car. Eric puts F brushes in all of his motors. 

Joel White


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

c027 putnam green and blue


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

CO27 is a good motor. Good RPM and Torque. I prefer to run Trinity XXX brushes with purple springs. This combo is a little hard on the comm but you can get 4 decent runs out of the motor before needing to cut the comm and you can reuse the brushes.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

co27 seems to be the all around winner.... depending on you track, play with the brush combo... either f or putnams work great...

ps, putnam, ea, brood, etc... all put out good motors... they each know how to tweak the motors with their brushes of choice.. cant go wrong with either, or cant go wrong following their setups.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Monster stock


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

gunlocators said:


> touring class on carpet


CO27-based motors currently are the motor of choice for TC on carpet. :thumbsup:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

CO27 with the "F" brush is what I have been running. But,
The "E" brush seems to be doing ok also.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

The best 27 turn motor is the one you hit the rollout dead on!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Outlaw 44 said:


> The best 27 turn motor is the one you hit the rollout dead on!


lol good point, I still think the C027 is the way to go.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Outlaw 44 said:


> The best 27 turn motor is the one you hit the rollout dead on!


Even better, a stock motor is nothing without a super efficient chassis and perfect setup. With the tourquier motors like a co27 even the rollout isnt that critical anymore.

with higher rpm motors yes rollout has to be spot on


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Anyone like the X-stock?


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

On the oval x-stock I think is the king . It just very picky on the rollout even harder than the old epic stock .


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DK47 said:


> Anyone like the X-stock?


I have heard good things about the x-stock but I have never used one.


----------

